# rescue



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Sailors rescued from 'enormous seas' off Australia - BBC News


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Interview with the skipper

Nick Dwyer's incredible story of survival - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

The boat looked pretty good for being rolled and was holding up in the seas. Hopefully they can meet up with it again soon and resume their cruise plans after repairs. Sounds like they held on for as long as the could before decided to use the EPIRB.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

6m waves are pretty impressive height... but the boat does seem to have faired OK... looks like sails, solar panels, and what looks to be windave busted all up... 

Sure hope they can meet up with the craft again, and get it in to perform repairs. Looks like a great cruiser.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Stuff gets dangerous when 2 things coincide... broken rudder and bad weather enough to roll the boat.

Where dat red button.


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

Rolled and didn't lose the rig. Nice.


----------

